# Saw Mill for ripping scale lumber



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Several years ago one of our members posted plans for a “saw mill” to produce scale lumber on a table saw. As I remember it the “mill was a wooden box with strips to follow the in grooves in the table top. You placed the stock into the box with clamps that were adjustable to set the thickness for ripping planks. Once it was set up the operator did not have to hold the work and simply fed the box through the blade of the saw. 


I thought that these plans were in PDF format and that I had saved them, however, I have not been able to find them on my computer.


If anyone knows of which I speak I would appreciate it if you could contact me. I would really like to be able to start ripping my own scale lumber and the further I can keep my fingers from the saw blade the better.
Thanks,
Bob Rich


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob

Is this what you're referring to?

Table Saw – Strip Wood Jig by Steve Seitel[/b]


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

If memory serves David Vergun (SE18) built one of those and loves it.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Another option is to use a Band Saw with a Resawing fence.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one sweet jig.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi, rather than try and find the link, you can see some photos I posted near the end of the following post: 










Dave V


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3681097934/m/374103774?r=457106384#457106384 

Not the last photo; that's my friend's manual setup


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve,

Yes that is it exactly. Thanks for posting the link. I copied the file to my computer and printed out a copy, so I should be able to keep tabs on it now.








I have a friend across the village who is also interested in making scale lumber so you are helping two of us. It will take me some time to get the mill put together as I have a project laid out on my work bench/saw table now. 

Thanks,
Bob Rich


----------

